# Student benötigt Hilfe + Bezahlung



## bernd1337 (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

hoffe es gibt hier Leute die mir Helfen können.

schreibe gerade meine Master-Thesis (Wirtschaftsinformatik) und habe leider noch eine sehr lästige Vorlesung aus dem ersten Semester offen - Objekttechnologien (Programmieren mit Einsatz von Pattern usw.). 
Ich war leider noch nie gut im programmieren und es interessiert mich jetzt auch nicht so krass, dazu habe ich wegen der Thesis halt gerade echt andere Sachen um die Ohren. 
Hauptteil der Vorlesung besteht darin, eine selbst gewählte Aufgabe in Java zu programmieren und 3 Pattern sinnvoll einzusetzen. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es hier im Forum oder sonst irgendwo Leute die so etwas für andere Leute machen? Ich habe einfach keine Lust bzw. Zeit mich damit jetzt gerade zu beschäftigen und würde mir das daher sogar etwa  kosten lassen.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, gerne auch per PM!


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Mai 2014)

Moin,



bernd1337 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es hier im Forum oder sonst irgendwo Leute die so etwas für andere Leute machen?
> Ich habe einfach keine Lust bzw. Zeit mich damit jetzt gerade zu beschäftigen und würde mir das daher sogar etwa  kosten lassen.


dafür ist das Job-Forum da:
Softwareentwickler & Programmierer Jobs

Gruß
Klaus


----------

